

Lean Startup Machine SF - Customer Development-athon Weekend - trevor99
http://sf.theleanstartupmachine.com/

======
DTrejo
If you're near the Boston area in February, definitely check out the New
England College Hackathon! (A similar coding-oriented event)

<http://nech2011.eventbrite.com/>

College students will be coding, and developer volunteers will be serving as
advisors.

It's free too, be there!

------
skotzko
This looks fantastic. We need one of these in Santa Monica for the SoCal
startup community.

------
akramquraishi
Love the Lean Startup Movement in the US... Hope to get some momentum in India
as well.

------
lawlorg
Looks like a great project, I wish I was in town for it!

